

Ask HN: Who wants to build a crazy off-grid security system? - franklovecchio

I&#x27;ve tried asking my &quot;in&quot; at SparkFun, but nobody there seemed interested (or had the time).<p>Background: Have a mountain valley property in Colorado which I frequently leave, and recently an extraneous wood stove was stolen...so now I need a security system. I don&#x27;t have the time to fully implement what I&#x27;m thinking (though I will probably implement any software mobile apps or server logic necessary), so I want to pay someone to rig the hardware. I have no interest in reselling what we develop, feel free to take it and run, open-source, sell, blog, etc.<p>I&#x27;d like most of the hardware to be be Pi&#x2F;Arduino&#x2F;iOS&#x2F;Android based (shit that&#x27;s easy to come by and easy to hack on), and I will provide an internet connection via a wireless router.<p>For example...<p>Power: Solar
Platform(s): Pi&#x2F;Arduino
Systems: Remote video&#x2F;still monitoring, motion-based alerts, motion-based two-way video&#x2F;still&#x2F;sound activated link from my phone to property-based hardware, drone paintball rigs for further back on the property (the house is a ways back from the road), auto-turret water guns, broken window glass detectors, etc.<p>PM me with $$ per hour and we can scope out the details for hours to implement a system, etc. franklovecchio at gmail dot com !
======
bawigga
[http://www.paintballsentrygun.com/](http://www.paintballsentrygun.com/) might
get you most of the way.

"On this site we have published complete directions on how to make your own
sentry gun, which autonomously tracks, aims, and shoots at targets..."

------
runjake
You don't need a bunch of self-engineered crap.

A good place to start is /r/homedefense. There are some excellent "off-grid"
security systems there. Check the sidebar.

I plan on getting a cheap Honeywell Lynx head unit and a bunch of sensors for
under $200. And then interfacing a RaspPi to that for alerts/web ui.

On the video side, the newer Foscam 720p cameras are excellent with an SD slot
for local DVR as well and the ability to stream/push/pull video for off-site
storage.

[http://www.reddit.com/r/homedefense](http://www.reddit.com/r/homedefense)

~~~
franklovecchio
This is amazing! Thanks.

------
shawnk
I like the way you think. Cool idea!!

